# Lemon Jake Pair?



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

When I bought these, I was told that they were Lemon Jakes. The male looks like a Lemon Jake, but without the yellow top fin... I also would like to know if that is really the Lemon Jakes female.

*Male LJ:*



















*Female LJ:* :-?



















Thanks in advance,

TCP


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Neither are Lemon Jakes or of the jacobfreibergi genus. 
Females do not have that horizontal barring. 
Google images for a Lemon Jake.


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Not a lemon jake  looks like a Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) to me and I dont believe that to be a female either, typically they are brown/grey with with darker vertical stripes, the color in her fins, shape of her anal fins suggest she might be a he? Id allow the others to chime in as well.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

groahjc said:


> Not a lemon jake  looks like a Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) to me and I dont believe that to be a female either, typically they are brown/grey with with darker vertical stripes, the color in her fins, shape of her anal fins suggest she might be a he? Id allow the others to chime in as well.


So, would they be a Ngara Flametail pair? :-?


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Malawi cichlids don't "pair" off so no, but the female appears to have some male characteristics and not of the aulnocara genus, the horizontal barring is characteristic of some haps, body shape appears a little off to me, the "female" has no vertical stripes and her color is off to be a female peacock. My guess would maybe be a protomelas/peacock hybrid? Looking at his anal fin you'll notice the shape is also more common for males along with the slight coloration of his dorsal and anal fin. I'd guess male hybrid not 100% sure though.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

ok, here is a different picture of a totally different female, is she the female to the male I posted?

She is more of the same shape, and does have the vertical stripes that the male has.

Here she is: (the photo came out way lighter than she really is)


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

No- it's not a Ngara female. 
That fish also has the same horizontal barring which you won't see in a Ngara.


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Again I guess no, she's too light, and still has the horizontal bar suggesting hybridization or a different genus. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=685
That's the CF profile for the male you have. There may be a picture of a female.

Side note, the two "females" you posted appear to be the same or similar fish species/hybrid, the first fish being a male, again guessing the horizontal bar is suggestive of protomelas genus without coloration I'm not positive with species.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

> Side note, the two "females" you posted appear to be the same or similar fish species/hybrid, the first fish being a male, again guessing the horizontal bar is suggestive of protomelas genus without coloration I'm not positive with species.


The two females that I posted are definitely not the same.....

here is a comparison pic of CF Ngara female vs. mine.... I do see a lot of things in common...


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Just curious, *TCP*, what do you see in common?


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> Just curious, *TCP*, what do you see in common?


Well for one, my picture came out a TON lighter than the fish really looks. But I also see the vertical stripes, same body shape, and same fin structure as mine has..... I could be completely wrong on this.... :?

I wish CF had a better picture of their female Ngara :roll:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

One thing; jacobfriebergi is a species, not a genus.

The female is not a Protomelas, but isn't a ngara either. I'd guess it is an Aulonocara hybrid of some sort.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> One thing; jacobfriebergi is a species, not a genus.
> 
> The female is not a Protomelas, but isn't a ngara either. I'd guess it is an Aulonocara hybrid of some sort.


Hey *Fogelhund*, I was waiting for you to reply to this one, Im sooooo confused. :lol:

The guy I bought them from only had them in his tank (Peacock/Hap wise) so I dont know how it can be a hybrid.....

So if this is not a ngara what do you have any other guess of what it could be :-?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

TCP said:


> The guy I bought them from only had them in his tank (Peacock/Hap wise) so I dont know how it can be a hybrid.....


Prob got em as an accidental hybrid and just kept breeding them.

My jake fryeri cross bred quite well I had a tank full of em before I reolised they must be hybrid..


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> TCP said:
> 
> 
> > The guy I bought them from only had them in his tank (Peacock/Hap wise) so I dont know how it can be a hybrid.....
> ...


His looked peer bred to me.... I always look at my fish closely before I buy them... I guess this time my luck failed me :lol:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> One thing; jacobfriebergi is a species, not a genus.


You're right and yes- I know it is a species. 
_
Ever had one of those days???_


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

so, anymore ideas :-?

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

